# ようと



## KaleNovice

「シン」がもたらす死を止めようと旅を続けています！

What's the meaning of ようと in the sentence above? Thank you!


----------



## karlalou

It's made of ～を止めよう＋と（思って）.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

助動詞(5)「う・よう」

止め-よう と
Vーよう means the speaker's will in this context.

よう＝want
止めよう＝want to stop
と＝(in order) to


----------



## frequency

KaleNovice said:


> 死を止め（る）


This is his will or reason that he 続ける. ～ようと続ける。Indicated by よう.
(Cross-post with Doberman)


----------



## KaleNovice

Actually what confuses me is the と，what is the function of と here? In order to?


----------



## frequency

It's jyoshi と. Wiktionary と

内容、引用を表す。って。
いい*と*思う
太郎*と*名付ける
こっち見て*と*叫ぶ
もうすぐ着く*と*言っていました。

The 内容 is,


> 死を止めよう


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

“ú–{Œê•ŽŒ  w‚Æx

この文法の解説の中では、
『仮定を表す接続助詞』　に相当すると思います。


----------



## ktdd

It's just the quotative particle as illustrated by frequency.
What's being quoted is a thought or intention, namely, "「シン」がもたらす死を止めよう".
This is actually the same と as in Vようとする. Only する is a generic verb while 旅を続ける is a more specific action.
I remember we've touched upon this topic in another thread.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi SLTD,

You previously said:


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 止め-よう と
> Vーよう means the speaker's will in this context.


This makes sense.

Whereas in your last post you say


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> この文法の解説の中では、
> 『仮定を表す接続助詞』　に相当すると思います。


I wonder if this is a mistake and you meant the case-marking _-to_ in sense of 動作、作用、思考、状態の内容・変化結果.

Examples given by Kumagai include (viz. the page for the source):
・彼も賛成すると言った。
・帰ろうとしていた時だった。

They look to me belonging to the same category as that of とめようと.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

『「シン」がもたらす死を止めよう！』と、旅を続けています！

私も「と」を格助詞としてとらえていたので、＃９と同意見であったのですが、リファレンスのページを読み進めるうちに、この「と」は接続助詞なのではないかと思い至った次第です。
上のようなカッコをつけてみると、「と」は前の文章全体を受けているように思えるので、接続助詞と考えるべきかもしれない、と。
　接続助詞の中で、ピッタリするfunctionの記載がないようでしたが、「仮定」が一番近いのかな、と思って書きました。
　自分でも「違うかな」とも思いましたので、ご指摘ありがとうございました。
　
　「と」の品詞としては接続助詞ではなくて、格助詞である、という判断でよろしいでしょうか？


----------



## KaleNovice

Thank you for all the helpful replies! Had ktdd not pointed it out, I'd not have realized I have actually asked the same question in another thread! Good memory he/she has there! I think it'd be a lot easier for me to think it as an abbreviation of "ようとして” .


----------



## Schokolade

> 「と」の品詞としては接続助詞ではなくて、格助詞である、という判断でよろしいでしょうか？


この「と」は格助詞でよいと思います。明鏡国語辞典では、



> と
> *一〘格助詞〙*
> ➏ 《発話・思考を表す動詞とともに使って》発話・思考の内容を示す。「嫌だ*と*言う」「危ない*と*感じる」「やめよう*と*思った」［語法］*「言って」「思って」などが省略されることも多い*（「痛い*と*顔をしかめる」「これが最後*と*別れを惜しむ」）。



に当たると思います。「痛い*と言って*顔をしかめる」が「痛い*と*顔をしかめる」、「これが最後*と思って*別れを惜しむ」が「これが最後*と*別れを惜しむ」などとなるのと同様、今回の「シンがもたらす死を止めよう*と*旅を続けています」も、

「シンがもたらす死を止めよう*と思って、*旅を続けています」、
あるいは
「シンがもたらす死を止めよう*として、*旅を続けています」

と考えればわかりやすいかと思います。

（明鏡国語辞典とデジタル大辞泉を見る限りでは、意志・推量の助動詞「～う・よう」に接続助詞「と」がついた「～（よ）うと」は、*逆接の仮定条件*（≒*「たとえ～したとしても」「～しようが」*）を表すと思われます。）


----------



## ktdd

In fact, the dropping of the verb in expressions such as 「と言って」「と思って」 can be traced back to the Heian period. The difference is that in Classical Japanese, only the conjugated verb itself (言ひ・思ひ) is dropped, leaving the conjunctive particle て intact in the form of 「とて」, which is not allowed in Modern Japanese (probably because て is now perceived more as part of the verb conjugation, I guess).
For example, the 10th-centuary poetic diary 『土佐日記』 begins with this sentence:
男もすなる日記といふものを、女もして*みむとて*するなり。
Translated into Modern Japanese, it reads roughly:
男も書くと聞いている（漢文の）日記というものを、女の私も（ひらがなで）書いて*みようと思って*（この日記を）書くのである。(む is the predecessor of the modern volitional form ～(よ)う.)
(Source: 土佐日記 門出（馬のはなむけ） 品詞分解と現代語訳)


----------

